

Vesting is a hack - danshapiro
http://www.danshapiro.com/blog/2012/04/vesting-is-a-hack/

======
galenward
Double acceleration is fine - don't be worried about future may-or-may-not-
exist acquirers when you're getting started.

don't negotiate for them before you meet: they can negotiate some of it away
if they want at the time of sale.

